# Leprechaun (Rainbow Machine) BOM



## icedcreameyes (Jun 29, 2019)

I understand the build docs will arrive soon but I am wondering if someonecan provide me with a BOM for the Leprechaun pedal aka Rainbow Machine? I know I can also look at the PCB itself but I would like to get my parts on order before the board arrives. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jun 29, 2019)

Whoops found the info in a another post thanks.


----------



## Robusto (Oct 13, 2019)

Is there going to be a schematic for this PCB?


----------

